# Exhaust System



## Cosmo287 (Aug 12, 2005)

With an exhaust system does it come with a new downpipe, or is that something ill have to get myself. Also whats the approx cost of getting a system professionally installed, i have no access to welding tools.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Check out a place called _Certified Muffler_, it's online. And welding would be the improper way to install exhaust pipes. I like my pipes removable in case I ever go to the track.


----------



## stevensol (Aug 7, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Check out a place called _Certified Muffler_, it's online. And welding would be the improper way to install exhaust pipes. I like my pipes removable in case I ever go to the track.


so what... you bolt the pipes together? if you have to get a system fabbed they cant bolt shit together can they? theyd have to weld? im clueless


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

stevensol said:


> so what... you bolt the pipes together? if you have to get a system fabbed they cant bolt shit together can they? theyd have to weld? im clueless


 You get the system fabbed, but it comes in sections that are bolted together. The Downpipe, catalytic converter or straight pipe, and the rear section with the muffler. The rear section is 2 pieces, how mine came. The downpipe is one piece and the cat is one piece. It's not hard to bolt together.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

most shops charge extra for flanges. I was quoted $35 per flange. So it would have been an extra $70 to bolt two pipes together.


----------



## stevensol (Aug 7, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> most shops charge extra for flanges. I was quoted $35 per flange. So it would have been an extra $70 to bolt two pipes together.


aight, so if you just want it welded, they can do that though right? cuz I wouldnt need to remove my exhaust, and if I did id be replacing it so it wouldn't matter.


----------



## Cosmo287 (Aug 12, 2005)

ya it would be the same for me, i wouldnt need to remove it unless i was changing it. Im just wonderin what kinda extra work im gonna have to go through to get a complete performance system. whether or not im going to have to get some pieces made or not


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Cosmo287 said:


> ya it would be the same for me, i wouldnt need to remove it unless i was changing it. Im just wonderin what kinda extra work im gonna have to go through to get a complete performance system. whether or not im going to have to get some pieces made or not


Just get the 3in turbo-back exhaust from certified muffler and have a local exhaust shop install it if it doesn't matter how it is installed.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

You nut jobs never plan on your clutches going out? Or needing to remove the driveshaft? Or performing any other major work under the car? Or do you want to cut it in half every time you have to do these things and you'll just weld it back together.


----------



## Cosmo287 (Aug 12, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Just get the 3in turbo-back exhaust from certified muffler and have a local exhaust shop install it if it doesn't matter how it is installed.


K awesome, gonna take me a while to save up that cash, i was thinkin it would only cost me like 400-500$ canadian for exhaust.. those prices are US right?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Or do you want to cut it in half every time you have to do these things and you'll just weld it back together.


Real nice thing to do, especially if any of them buys the full stainless system. In my experience, even muffler shops sometimes don't have a clue about how to properly weld stainless so that it doesn't rust......


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> You nut jobs never plan on your clutches going out? Or needing to remove the driveshaft? Or performing any other major work under the car? Or do you want to cut it in half every time you have to do these things and you'll just weld it back together.


That is their problem...

If you tell the exhaust shop not to weld the exhaust they won't.


----------



## stevensol (Aug 7, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> You nut jobs never plan on your clutches going out? Or needing to remove the driveshaft? Or performing any other major work under the car? Or do you want to cut it in half every time you have to do these things and you'll just weld it back together.



Well, I have an automatic, so the clutch isn't as much of a problem for me. But I see what you're saying. I myself would probably by a muffler, cat, and resonator of my choice and have an exhaust shop fab the mandrel bent pipiping with flanges and have them install all of that. Which would prob be pretty expensive.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Any decent turbo back exhaust system will clear $500. Stainless will be somewhat more. Don't expect to be able to go cheap on a system, unless you want one that will rust away in a year or so. If you are keeping the car for a while, go with stainless. With Z31 exhaust systems you pretty much have 2 choices, either _Certified Muffler_ or custom built.


----------



## Cosmo287 (Aug 12, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Any decent turbo back exhaust system will clear $500. Stainless will be somewhat more. Don't expect to be able to go cheap on a system, unless you want one that will rust away in a year or so. If you are keeping the car for a while, go with stainless. With Z31 exhaust systems you pretty much have 2 choices, either _Certified Muffler_ or custom built.


Ok great, well at least i dont have to go and get something custom built. But as long as im gonna get something that will last me a long time thats cool


----------

